# Idea para la atracción emocionante basa en Disney / Pixar 's Uma Vida de Insecto



## liquidbase

Sólo por diversión sólo , imaginemos si Disney hizo un nuevo viaje emocionante sobre la base de Disney / Pixar ' s Uma Vida de Insecto en la WDW Magic Kingdom ( Tomorrowland ) o Epcot ( Future World ) . La historia de la carrera tiene lugar después de los acontecimientos de la película en un futuro indefinido .

En la primera sección de la sala de espera , los clientes ven TV aéreas que presentan un prólogo para la aventura que experimentarán . Las hormigas de la hormiga Isla disfrutan generaciones de la paz después de su victoria sobre la banda de saltamontes Hopper. La determinación y el ingenio de Flik , que se convierte en una leyenda, inspira muchas de las hormigas para convertirse en defensa de los guerreros de la colonia si los saltamontes un día volverá a invadir la isla. Como resultado de su derrota, los saltamontes se dispersan por todo el país cerca del punto del olvido. Con el tiempo , sin embargo , los descendientes de la banda reunificar listo para vengarse de la colonia de hormigas cuyos antepasados ​​vieron obligados a retirarse a sus antepasados ​​en atrocidad ...

La historia comienza en la siguiente sección de la zona de cola donde los huéspedes llegan en un instituto insectology que cuenta con el último invento de que los humanos se encoge al tamaño de una hormiga. Desde los televisores de arriba, se explica que uno de los científicos del instituto habían bajado recientemente y enviados a una colonia de hormigas para estudiar la vida allí. Por desgracia , el instituto ha perdido misteriosamente contacto con el científico.  Peor aún por venir es que una tormenta se dirige hacia las inmediaciones de la colonia de hormigas que puede ser peligroso para los pequeños insectos y humanos hormigas de tamaño . Los huéspedes son reclutados para buscar y rescatar al científico y volver a su tamaño normal juntos antes de que llegue la tormenta . Después de la junta huéspedes sus vehículos en la zona de carga , que viajan a través de un túnel donde se encogieron .

Es de noche en la isla de la hormiga . Como vehículo de los clientes se desplaza hacia la señal de recalada de los científicos , los jefes de las hormigas son vistos saliendo de los arbustos pequeños, hierba y tallos. De repente, los huéspedes encuentran con las langostas que están momentáneamente aturdido por la vista de los extraños insectos que buscan . Ellos deciden a aplastar a los seres humanos para ponerse en su camino , pero antes de que puedan las hormigas salen de sus escondites atacan con sus armas en contra de los saltamontes . Los huéspedes acelerar a un lugar seguro ya que ambas partes luchan entre sí . Después de conducir a través de la selva, hierba y comprimir pasado algunos otros frentes de batalla de hormigas / GH, los seres humanos llegan a la colonia de hormigas en sí , donde la mayoría de la confrontación tiene lugar . Los combates entre las hormigas y las islas
los saltamontes resuelve el misterio por qué el instituto perdió el contacto con el científico como el científico se vio obligado a buscar refugio a salvo del caos. El vehículo cae en un agujero cavado en el SGA que intentan invadir la colonia desde el interior. Más combates dentro de la colonia continúa mientras los invitados conducir su camino de regreso a la superficie. Volver por encima del suelo , las hormigas obtienen la ventaja forzando el SGA para comenzar en retirada. El instituto advierte a las personas que la tormenta se está acercando a su posición. Como los seres humanos prisa para recuperar el científico, saltamontes parecen atacarlos , aunque ahora derrotado por su antiguo enemigo una vez más y en plena retirada , el SGA decide asalto a quienquiera o lo que pueden tener en sus manos como un premio constelación. Un pequeño grupo de hormigas que siguen para perseguir los saltamontes emboscada que permite a los huéspedes a escapar. Señal de recalada de los científicos se vuelve más fuerte , pero el vehículo se detiene junto a un nido de pájaros con rudeza despertar su ave residente. Aunque no se supone que es su presa , el ave percibe a los seres humanos como los insectos y los persigue su disfrute. Las gotas de lluvia comienzan a caer del cielo, lo que indica que la tormenta ha llegado. Los clientes buscan refugio tanto de aves y la lluvia en el interior expuesta raíces de un árbol en el que se encuentran el científico sanos y salvos . Los invitados y los científicos se preparan para el instituto para recuperarlos cuando el pájaro se las arregla para sacar la cabeza a través de las raíces que se preparan para comer los seres humanos. Como el ave está a punto de arrebatar , los invitados y los científicos se emiten hacia fuera y restaurados a su tamaño normal.

A medida que el vehículo se acerca a la zona de descarga, el Instituto agradece a los clientes para encontrar el científico y los invita a volver a visitar en cualquier momento . Los invitados salen de su vehículo y caminar a través de una posible área de post- exposición y / o tienda de regalos en la manera de salir del edificio atracción.


----------



## Miss Disney

Me gusta su idea.  En Disney's California Adventure, ya hay "A Bug's Land" (Tierra de los insectos).  Tiene "It's Tough to be a Bug" (de Animal Kingdom, no sé el nombre en español) y otras atracciones como en carnaval.  Usted puede ver un vídeo de A Bug's Land en youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIMyhGk1evE 

Lo siento si hay partes en inglés.

Mi favorito es un atracción en que Heimlick es un tren.  Heimlick da instrucciones de seguridad en español y el acento alemacen es muy gracioso (y terrible, jaja!).    No está en el vídeo por desafortunado.


----------

